# Over 40 and on the Clomid train!



## BiltonBaby

:hi: everyone :flower:, my story is a complicated but probably not a new one. I am 41 and got married for the 2nd time last year to my first love. I have 2 children from my first marriage, now 18 and 22. My husband has never been married and does not have children and so I am hoping that we can have 1 or 2 of our own. I have several issues that could and most likely will complicate this whole process. I had my tubes tied about 12 years ago positive that I would not want any more children. I then had my right ovary removed about 2 years later as I was getting repeated cysts on the ovary. Now here we are! I had my tubes reversed in November and this is my second month on Clomid. My doctor is cautiously optimistic and is being "aggressive" in our quest. 

I am on my second month of Clomid 50mg and the side effects that I have experienced are hot flashes (horrible), insomnia and mood swings (then again may be just my personality :blush:). I attempted to do the whole BBT charting but after 3 months I just could not get the hang of it :growlmad: and of course in conjunction with my first cycle of Clomid this was no picnic. I have also used opks for the last 3 months and they are no treat either. The first month I used Clearblue as per the directions on the box and did not get one positive! After some research I learned that the dollar store tests are just as reliable and a whole bunch cheaper. The second month I used the cheapies and got faint lines for 2 days but nothing that indicated a "+". Enter research once again and found that some women surge for a only a few hours, so if you dont test during this window (likely while at work or whatnot) you will never even know you surged. So, I took a different approach and tested twice a day this cycle, once using SMU and then again in the evening beginning on cd 10 as per instruction. I got a faint line on the evening of cd 12 and by the next evening cd 13 they were what is described as +. [enter confusion] the + remained 2 x per day until cd 19 (May 25) when I ran out of tests :blush: (I think I may be addicted...damn sticks!)

To add to the mix my periods are and always have been erratic and can be anywhere from 28 - 32 in length (on average) and with all the + opk tests I have absolutely NO idea when I ovulated. While my DH is not exactly put out by all the :sex: I can truthfully admit that it is starting to get unexciting. 

I am now on cd19 and am experiencing sore nipples, tender breasts (on the sides), achiness in my lower back and abdomen, the world's worst thirst and cannot even drink a coffee. I even thought I had started my period as I felt this gush of what turned out to be watery cm, sorry for the TMI and have been having these sharp twinges of pain in my left ovary area. With all of the positives I do not know what to think...I have no idea if I even ovulated for goodness sake! 

If anyone has or is experiencing similar issues or any advice (other than stop peeing on sticks :blush:) please reply, it will go a long way to calming some of my anxiety. 

Good luck to you all on your quest to motherhood :dust:


----------



## Sonja73

This is a really late response... but with regard to the OPK test - most women ovulate 24-36 hours after the *first *OPK positive. It doesn't matter if you've had one positive result or several of them. So if you had your first positive on the evening of Day 13, you probably ovulated on Day 14 or 15, regardless if you continued to test positive several days later. I've read that some women can ovulate as soon as 6 hours after an LH surge, but that's pretty rare. 24 hours is most common. 

If it makes you feel any better, I'm a chronic OPK tester, too. Just because I'm curious about what my body is doing. I wish I had my very own ultrasound machine (w/technician on call) so I could tell for sure when I ovulated...although maybe it's better I don't because, knowing me, I'd probably be using that thing five times a day like a crazy person. :wacko:


----------



## miaculpa

I just started clomid for the first time this cycle (and on cd6 now).

How did your clomid rounds go? Any updates?


----------



## Momma_Love170

I wish you both the best of luck and sending you both some baby dust. I finished my 100 mg of clomid and had some good results two follicle one in both ovary. Today is my IUI and nervous as you know what lol but I will maintain my positivity and try to stay focus again all the best ladies


----------



## miaculpa

good luck, Momma-Love!!

Did you have any ovary pain? It is 3 days since my last clomid pill, am on the estadiol now, and my left ovary is starting to weirdly cramp


----------



## Momma_Love170

miaculpa said:


> good luck, Momma-Love!!
> 
> Did you have any ovary pain? It is 3 days since my last clomid pill, am on the estadiol now, and my left ovary is starting to weirdly cramp

I did have cramps felt bloated and stuffed , I wish you all the best sending you some baby dust ( sprinkle sprinkle)


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi.

I haven't started clomid yet (hopefully we will be in September). I'm 37, have 5 children of my own, hubby has one of his own and we are trying for a baby together. I also had a tubal reversal in September of last year and we are chasing our BFP. Have you tried charting your temp? My cycles were all over the place when I first started TTC and I thought I was ovulating around CD15, turns out I've been ovulating on CD13. I've since started B6 for a LP defect which managed to bring ovulation forward to CD11 or 12. Temping has been great with helping me to identify ovulation and all the signs that come before it and after it. Checking your cervix position also helps to pinpoint when you'll ovulate. Mines always high, soft and open a day or two each side of ovulation with heaps of CM (sorry TMI), then it drops to low just before AF shows her horrible face. Your temperature also shows ovulation by peaking in the days after ovulation so you get a good indication of what's going on with your body. Check out fertility friend. Its a great sight and even the information they have on identifying your fertile period could help you.

For OPK's I never get a positive early in the morning or late in the evening. Every positive I've had has been around 2 - 3pm in the afternoon. I try and pee at lunch time and hold after that till I get home and take an OPK. It took me a couple of months to get the hang of it, I was either to early or too late and only ever seen a faint line. Now I get a stark white test up until around CD8, then CD9 or CD10 I usually get a positive OPK.

Goodluck I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Momma_Love170

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I haven't started clomid yet (hopefully we will be in September). I'm 37, have 5 children of my own, hubby has one of his own and we are trying for a baby together. I also had a tubal reversal in September of last year and we are chasing our BFP. Have you tried charting your temp? My cycles were all over the place when I first started TTC and I thought I was ovulating around CD15, turns out I've been ovulating on CD13. I've since started B6 for a LP defect which managed to bring ovulation forward to CD11 or 12. Temping has been great with helping me to identify ovulation and all the signs that come before it and after it. Checking your cervix position also helps to pinpoint when you'll ovulate. Mines always high, soft and open a day or two each side of ovulation with heaps of CM (sorry TMI), then it drops to low just before AF shows her horrible face. Your temperature also shows ovulation by peaking in the days after ovulation so you get a good indication of what's going on with your body. Check out fertility friend. Its a great sight and even the information they have on identifying your fertile period could help you.
> 
> For OPK's I never get a positive early in the morning or late in the evening. Every positive I've had has been around 2 - 3pm in the afternoon. I try and pee at lunch time and hold after that till I get home and take an OPK. It took me a couple of months to get the hang of it, I was either to early or too late and only ever seen a faint line. Now I get a stark white test up until around CD8, then CD9 or CD10 I usually get a positive OPK.
> 
> Goodluck I hope you get your BFP soon.

_[/




A*[/




All the best my friend sprinkling baby to you*_


----------



## miaculpa

I've been using opks and been supplementing for months... we got preggo on the first try in October, but I had a MMC, then a D&C in December (which I believe messed up my cycle). I am usually quite regular 28-30 days.
Cluckymum, how much b6 are you taking and at what time?

:Babydust: to everyone :)


----------

